# A thread for venting your anger...enter at your own risk.



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought I would start a thread for those that just want to write down their vents about their WS. I am feeling kind of pissy today so I just want to write it out...I find that it usually calms me down. 

Just a disclaimer may not work for everybody...may not even be a healthy thing to do but right now I don't care.

I think my H is an idiot, he was too stupid at the time to see that he was probably being used by a no class idiot who wanted a better life in Canada, and who already lived in a different country than her young son, and who wanted to move further away from him. That is probably why my dear husband you are embarrassed in front of your family because everybody sees what you were too stupid to see.

I hate the fact that in order to boost his 50 year old ego he had to do it at my ****ing expense and now I am left with anger/humiliation/trust issues, etc. 

I hate the fact that you reinitiated contact with her four days after DD#1 because knowing you, you were probably worried about her and her feelings..poor baby...and that the poor dear wasn't angry about you lying that you were separated but instead she was "disappointed"...awww what a keeper!

I hate the fact that you told this idiot that you loved her and I hate the fact that you took her out to a movie and dinner and paid for it of course. 

I hate the fact that you sat on your ass for 6 weeks when you got home from your work overseas and couldn't even do the simplist little things that needed fixing around our house because you didn't feel like it....but you drove around taking pictures of the city so your girlfriend could see where she was supposedly going to be living.

Sorry I had to vent...writing out my anger makes me feel better in a way. Feel free to add yours.....if I think of more I will add.

Not trying to be negative but sometimes I need to vent and rather do it here then ***** at H again..he has heard this all before anyway.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't try to protect your image and say we are divorcing b/c of communication issues. Tell the f*ing truth and that you stepped over marital boundaries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arrrrgggggggggg


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought of another one..I hate the fact that even though you said that it was her that was doing all of this future planning with her you still led the idiot on by telling her you loved her....real smart on your part. Making all these fricken plans..hello idiots he is still married and I am not going to go away that easily...


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

I'm angry because he made a mockery of our marriage vows.

I'm angry because my H thinks "love" is only given to someone who is giving you something and meeting your needs.

I'm angry because he was not meeting my needs either and he was mean and horrible to me at times, but I still chose not to have an affair, even though I had plenty of opportunities.

I'm angry because my H never talked to me or gave me the chance to deal with our issues even though I came to him many times about my unhappiness.

I'm angry because his fear of conflict created this mess.

I'm angry because he decided that our marriage was over when he entered into his A but didn't think I had the right to know and because he was too much of a coward to tell me.

I'm angry because he told a cheap **** that he just met in a bar that he didn't like his wife BUT that said more about him than it did about me and she was too STUPID AND DESPERATE to see that...

I'm angry because OW had the nerve to cry and whine that she wouldn't survive being dumped BUT apparently I deserved to be dumped for being the unsuspecting faithful wife of 18 years, and our kids deserved to have to try and survive without their father in the home just so she could be happy and not go through pain.

I'm angry that his sleazy OW of a year who he rarely saw thought she had more rights to"FAIRNESS" than his WIFE of 18 years.

I'm angry because like my H, OW thought it was all about HER. 

I'm angry because I know that I could never do that to another woman, yet H thought he loved the kind of woman that could, and apparently thought that she was worth damaging our marriage and our family so horribly over.

I'm angry because he ruined our privacy.

I'm angry because my H said that OW did not compare to me in any way and he said he always knew that, yet it seems he was still willing to sacrifice everything all for some cheap sex and admiration.

I'm angry because H told that self-serving woman that he was going to leave me before he told me.

I'm angry because H will never be able to take any of it back.

I'm angry because I never thought I'd be married to a cheater.

I'm angry because he stole my choices for over a year...

I'm angry because I when I read infidelity boards, my heart breaks for the pain of all those betrayed spouses and their children, all the while knowing I'm married to the type of man who inflicted that kind of pain on his family without a second thought.

I'm angry because my H said it was the single most regrettable mistake of his life but he couldn't see that until it was too late.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

...and more..I am angry that it didn't bother OW that gee I am with a guy who lied to me about being separated..he must be a good catch..but why do I care I just want to come to Canada.

..and for him..boy this woman doesn't care that I am married..wow she is a great catch.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm angry that MH said he was a coward to stop the affair but let it go on for so long/

I'm angry that he lied to me.

I'm angry when I asked him, he laughed right in my face.

I'm angry that he never said Sorry but says he apologize to me it's not the same.

I'm angry that I could of gotten a STD because his needs were not meet at home.

I'm angry that he let her do stuff that I could not do.

I'm angry he saw no problem with us all going out on a double date.

I'm angry that he says he is not the cheating type, well you are.

I'm angry that he told her he loved her and wrote her a letter telling her this 2 days after we decided to R.

I'm angry that he told me in the heat of the moment he wanted to be with her.

I'm angry that I have a long long of triggers and need to build up the trust that he got at one time so freely.

I'm angry he did this to us.

I'm angry he never talked to me.

I'm angry he lied when I asked who he was texting, (sexting) 

I'm angry that he will never realize how much he hurt me, he may think he does but he will never feel the way I felt.


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

How did you know how I was feeling today? Been a bad day pissed off hurt, can't focus, lost the same thing 4 times today.

I am angry because she hurt me and can't explain any of it doesn't really know why, can't remember some of it yada yada yada.

No matter what anyone says there is never ever a way to make this even or right, she says I didn't give her enough attention, say I loved her enough. Well I am doing everything to be better for her romantic excursions, flowers, love letters you name it call it the last gasp of a desperate man, she now has everything she wanted out of me and what do I get a heart in a thousand pieces, hardly any sleep in over a month, a mind that is in overdrive racing from one bad thought to the next, I feel like I have aged 10 years in a month.
Thanks for the space to vent needed it probably will be back later to add some more.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Today is a really bad day for me for some reason too. Ugh. He has went even darker than I have since I caught him lying to me last week. Its driving me crazy. I am so frustrated and angry today!!!!! He doesn't care, has completely checked out. If I knew he was like this I wouldn't have paid for a trip to Hawaii in Feb.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am mad at H for going along with his Dr and taking antidepressants three years ago and then when you started to feel your sexual desire waning and that fact that you were becoming impotent that neither you nor your doctor couldn't figure out gee...maybe the antidepressants were causing that...no but instead you thought you were losing those feelings for me...what an idiot!!!!! 

It took me 2 seconds on wikipedia to see what the most complained side effect of antidepressants was...no libido/romantic feelings and impotence. Ding ding ding..H and his doctor..duh!!!!!!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I am mad because H says that he "never loved anyone else like he does me", nor has he ever wanted anyone else BUT me...
then why in the H*LL did he have to talk, text, and receive pics of 2 other women and hide it from me.... and would still be doing it if i wouldn't of found out.

I am mad because he thinks I must be a complete idiot to believe that it was " JUST FRIENDS" !!!

I am mad that he wants to R only because the other women are married and won't leave their husbands for him... so no one to "take care of him" so,, he might as well stay with me!!


----------



## trish79 (May 25, 2012)

I'm angry.

I'm just angry.

Angry that I look like an axx b/c you did this again.

Angry that you have put me in this spot yet again and that it took me this long to realize that there is absolutely nothing of value left in our marriage.

Angry that you have lied, deceived and spent so much time at not being here for me and our kids.

Angry that you have left me with no one to confide in for fear of letting anyone know who you REALLY are and how you REALLY treat me.

Angry that I've spent this much time on your sorry axx and have gotten absolutely nothign in return.

I'm even angrier that you don't get it when I tell you that I have nothing left for you. Angry that you would even think to offer me an "I'm so sorry" and then expect that there would be any way we could stay together.

Angry that you have only been to one therapy appointment in one month and have not even purchased the book that the therapist told you to read AND you have not even made an attempt at making your next appointment.

I'm so angry it makes me laugh.

Thanks for the vent!!


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

It frustrates me that she is so complacent and non-confrontational. She thinks the way to handle things is to ignore them as hard as she can. She never understands that, since our problems rarely have any real solution, it doesn't take much to bring them back up to the forefront. Molehills can become mountains so easily this way, you know?


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

I'm extremely angry.

I ordered mayo and pickles and got ketchup and mustard on my burger.

Just trying to lighten it up for a moment....carry on!!!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Debated if this was a good idea for me. Still not sure but am so p!ssed I could spit nails because of this situation.

I'm angry that STBXH has made little to no effort to see/meet his first grandchild. Made me really angry when DS called his own father a B*st*rd because DS is feeling so hurt by STBXH's apparent lack of interest in DS and his life. I find it very difficult to think, even for a moment, that TW is worth sacrficing the relationship with his only son!

I'm angry too that STBXH lured DD to where he is with such false promises (he'd pay 1/2 of car, help her get GED and start in some sort of college.) So far, only the car materialized and of $3k he only put in $250!

I'm angry for the kids and that I am unable to do some of these things.

Oh, and lastly, I'm really angry that STBXH completely lacked the cojones to face me when he made his choice to jump ship. Eff'n coward!


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my journal entries from 5/25

5/25

I think his only regret is that he told me and that he has to hear about it. 

I believe he had a good time chasing her, I think he had a good time when she came over and the only thing he would change if given a chance to do it over again is that he would of bought more condoms. It is a sad and disgusting reality...but I don’t see it any other way.

He ended that horrid night feeling like a stud with no regards to me what so ever. 
He had a goal when I told him I was leaving and that was to get laid. To hell with me. 

I feel like **** on a daily basis because he just had to have sex with someone else. 

How do I justify staying with someone that did that to me? Him being here and loving me now is not a consolation, he may have this warped idea that it is, but he is sorely mistaken. It does not wipe the slate clean and make it all better. He hurt me. And I think all he still cares about is that he got laid from someone who was still practically a f*cking teenager at the time. Go him! 

Makes me sick. 

I don’t think I know what I am doing here anymore. By staying am I actually missing out on that one great guy that wouldn’t kill himself, that wouldn’t put me down on a daily basis and that wouldn’t completely rip my heart out by cheating on me? If I left him, would I ever be over him enough to even be with someone else? I don’t know, but the possibility of not being reminded of his vindictive actions every time I set eyes on him would be a welcome change. 

And yet, at the same time, the thought of walking away from him feels like the ground is falling away from me and my chest wants to cave in. I would surely survive and move on, maybe even thrive...I would always love him though. But, I would also always be hurt by what he did. 

We could of had such a good life together. But a piece of @ss was worth so much more to him then us. 

Damn him forever.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Today I still feel angry...angry at H for doing this to me and causing me so much stress and uncertainty in my life right now.

Sometimes I wonder what the hell I am doing with this guy..my worst fear is spending another couple of years wasting time only to have it fail in the end.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

MadeInMichigan said:


> I'm extremely angry.
> 
> I ordered mayo and pickles and got ketchup and mustard on my burger.
> 
> Just trying to lighten it up for a moment....carry on!!!


Thank for adding some levity to this dire thread. 

Now back to the regularly scheduled programming. 

I am angry about everything.

Mostly I am angry that the affair changed me into an anxious suspicious angry person. 

I am angry that he fooled me for so long. During the affair I was actually telling a friend what a great husband he was. 

Yeah we had problems but after 20 years what marriage doesn't. I accepted that and still thought he was a great guy. 

I am angry that he told me I am the only person that he ever loved, yet he was willing to throw it all away over extracurricular sex and admiration.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

I am also angry that he talks about the OW, now as if she were a Sl&*t, a ho and an evil person. 

At first he defended her. Claimed she was sweet, nice, good. What changed?

Why doesn't he see himself as a **** a ho and an evil person. 

He talks about himself as if he were not a cheater, but he is. 

Why doesn't he just admit that the OW was a ****, a ho, and an evil person and so is he. If he said that, I might believe he was remorseful, but he acts as if she's **** and a ho but he isn't. WTF.:slap: :wtf:


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Thank for adding some levity to this dire thread.
> 
> Now back to the regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> ...


I hear you! I hate the fact that after 24 years I have to check his phone, computer, etc. Seems so stupid and ridiculous..it is easy for people to say..well just don't do it just trust him..no, sorry I don't trust him and that pisses me off.

Sometimes I feel depressed that for many years I will probably feel compelled to have to check on him....

I hate the fact that he needed an ego boost but at my expense.

Another thing he said was "I wasn't looking for this to happen, it just did"...like that is supposed to make me feel better.

On DD#2 he said, I was just emailing her I have no plans in bringing her over...okay you *******, what was I supposed to say..that's okay just make sure you don't bring her over but you can continue to email her.


----------



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm disappointed and angry at myself for staying with someone who would cheat after 30 years of marriage.

I wonder who the heck I have become to continue on with him.


----------



## forlorn99 (May 20, 2012)

The thing that really makes me mad is that sometimes my wife gets pissed when I am interrogating her (her words) She says that she doesn't understand why I need to know every little detail and that she would not want to know that information. She gets mad when I ask the same questions over and over again. I try to explain that I want to know who, when, how, why etc but she says that she has answered all these questions before. The fact that some of the information she gives me changes each time I ask does not register with her. I get new information each time we have these discussions she acknowledges that sometimes things change but not because she is lying but because she gets confused with dates and times etc.. I honestly feel like saying to her that if she didn't want to answer all these questions and feel this way you shouldn't have been ****ing other guys. I dont honestly care if it makes her uncomfortable to answer these questions. I could not care less how bad she feels when I ask the same question again that she has answered. I did not do this to her she did it to herself


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Beyond angry knowing that DD is living with STBXH and his TW, witnessing on a daily basis a way of living that is goes against every single thing she was ever taught.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, the old raging days....
Really... You were embarrassed to be around me? The guy who watched our children so you could go out with friends, the guy who put them to sleep every night wondering where their mother was, the one who was supporting you while you were unemployed for months, the one floating two mortgages because you refused to sell the old house? 

I made you feel worthless? You had low self-esteem and needed someone, anyone to cheer you up. I was there trying, you wouldn’t let me... I gave up after years and withdrew. Can you blame me? You were a nasty spiteful person to be around; Why would I want to be your best friend? You were so very abusive toward me. 

So, you hook up with a loser. Lets see... he brags on PUA forums about how easy you were to nail. He fled the country for stealing and ID theft. He was a Nigerian immigrant pos abusing the system. He hung out with sleezy people, used drugs all the time and just called you for a booty call once you spread your thighs. He lied all the time about his past, and you caught him. He cheated on you, you weren’t special to him. He has two failed marriages, can’t keep a job, and is in and out of jail. This is the guy who made you feel special? Does it sound ‘special’. Was he really your knight? This is the one you fell in love with? Is the self-esteem you seem to have measured by what comes dripping out from your thighs? Face it, you sold yourself for a few kind words and lunches. How very special you are..... 

You ignored everything wrong in the world you created and chose to only see your own fantasy. So you villainized me because I needed to be the pos so you wouldn’t feel like the pond scum you really were. I was the bad person? Look in the f’ing mirror. See the ****, the easy lay, the adulterer you’ve become. Remember all those crappy things you told me I was. And I was dumb enough to still be there, to catch you, to be your rock so you could pretend to your family and friends you were living the dream. Meanwhile, I was a freaking wreck, depressed, and suffering from your treatment. I didn’t know why and you did your best to convince me it was me. Screw you... Are you proud of your reflection now?


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm mad b/c no matter how much I point out his passive agressive behavoir and how much it hurts me he still does it and each time he deliberately hurts me more and more.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I get angry with myself. When I react to something thoughtless my wife said, I know I should have chilled and ignored it, but sometimes I snap and then -as I say- I feel like a POS.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

confused55 said:


> I'm disappointed and angry at myself for staying with someone who would cheat after 30 years of marriage.
> 
> I wonder who the heck I have become to continue on with him.


I so get what you are saying! I think that is part of my anger toward H..is it is also anger and disapointment with myself...

I think why am I staying with this person...what is wrong with me that I am choosing to do that.

I have said previously..I wish I could figure out why I am staying..is it because I want this marriage or is it because a divorce would be a hassle in the interim or is it because I don't want OW to win and him to retreat back to her when he is single.

I feel like my feelings for him were reignited when DD#1 went down but then I think is that just a competitive I don't want her to win and our marriage to end.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I find too that when I vent and get all angry to him I feel justified because he hurt me badly..that I am showing him why this nice sweet lovely woman was so appealing. She was the nice reprieve the "Hi Handsome, I love you so much"...and I am the angry bitter wife. HOw can I compete with that right now????



It is such a vicious cycle...I honestly am so confused over what I want to do.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Anger, huh?

F*ck her…

She lied to me about the kind of marriage we would have.

She turned on me once she had received everything in life she's asked me for.

She didn't bother coming to talk to me and instead, started a relationship with the OM
rather that focusing on our issues and working to resolve them.

She didn't bother making him wear a condom, because hey "He said he was fixed".

She has no idea that her explanation of it being "just sex" is as good as a lie to me.

This is the same person that has wagged her finger in my face for years about
"if you ever cheat on me…." yet, I've remained faithful to her for 17 years (total).

I'm angry that I was deceived in this way.

I'm super angry that this is the "type" of family she's made of us. A sad movie…. is my reality.

She brought him into her life, burdened herself with the effects of it, and 
used me as her daily lightning rod…. my job was to stand there and take it.

Never in a million years did I think or assume she could ever do this to
me, or children, our family and what we've worked so hard over the 17 years together to build.

All because some guy with tattoos starting hitting on her? Sexting her?
That means she has to oblige? Give me a break.

It hurts to know that she did that to me and us with HIM. He's a pig. A loser.
He's nearly 40, in a band that sucks ass, and writes punk songs titled "poop".
Very mature.

I'm mad that I've been here for my wife this whole time… coping with her inner
anger and resentment issues… only to be blamed for all of it in the end.

I'm pissed that I even have to/am posting on this site.

You people are great, but being here makes me angry.


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm bloody angry because angry is better than grief when it comes to getting up in the mornings

I'm angry that all my past choices have apparently been crap ones

I'm angry that all of my future choices are also crap ones

I'm angry that my children now come from a broken home through no fault of mine

I'm angry that he's messed with my love, my sanity and my health and seemingly still wants to

And tomorrow, I'll swing to sad which is worse


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

To my husband, (not a WS); do you know what I'm angry about?

I so hurt and upset that we started our marriage off on the wrong foot. I thought I was doing all the right things, had a years-long platonic friendship to get to know you, wouldn't let you live with me until we were married. I set the bar HIGH because I didn't want to be hurt or abused again. Somehow I failed, (or you were just that good - but don't flatter yourself).

When I found out you were an addict, I was crushed. How could I have never known or seen the signs in the past couple of years??? I feel duped and stupid.

I worked so hard to leave my ex. He beat me nearly every day for two years because HE was an addict, and you KNEW I spent a year being homeless. You KNEW how hard I struggled once I found a job, to keep it and that isn't easy when you have no place to call home! No place to shower, no place to wash clothes, etc.!!! You KNEW because I showered at your place. We did laundry together. Hell, I even slept on your couch when I had no other place to go.

I thought we were as close as two people could be, but now... NOW I feel like you're a stranger all over again.

And even when YOU decided that quitting was best for you, and did it all on your own. I never asked you to choose, and yet every other week I get to hear you throw it in my face, about how you HATE sobriety and you HATE your life. Wow! So sorry we are holding you back from greatness!!!

Despite all of this, despite your complete ability to shatter all the trust I had gained in you over the years in just a few moments, (and feeling so accomplished, because I trusted no one), you know, I still love you! Why? I have no freaking clue! I thought I was on the path to wellness with you - to finally have a life partner who would be there through the thick with me. I thought you were "good for me". Remembering telling me that when I had my doubts?! 

Now look at where we are. I don't place 100% of the blame on you, but I resent you terribly for the HUGE lies you told... Addiction was just the beginning, apparently. Let's not forget your EA early on. I had to let that go, though, because you had no idea what boundaries were at first, and neither did I. I made my own mistakes with an EA, and yet you never voiced your opinions on it. You stewed and brooded, leaving me to guess at what was wrong.

There was so much to list; so many HUGE things... The abortion, the physical and emotional abuse, the blame game you played when we found out I was pregnant, AGAIN. (Surely I was trying to sabotage you, I must have been setting you up, I must have gone off of my BC in a deliberate attempt to trap your wonderful, rich @ss! (Sarcasm here...). All the threats you made, just like the first time around. All of the mental torture you put me through - telling me I'd never be a good mother and how it would be better off to "get rid of the baby". The baby you pretend to so fiercely love now, but show obvious signs of being burdened and inconvenienced by her basic care.

Let's not forget all of the stupid, harsh things you said and did WHILE I was pregnant. Calling me names and telling everyone how psycho I was. Oh, and telling me how (after I exposed the pregnancy to his family), we HAD to have her or else you will be written out of grandma and grandpa's will. FVCK the will!!! What kind of person says that???

I've stuck around, purely on faith alone, but I don't know how much longer that will be. I am starting to believe that you are composed of 100% Dark Matter.

Like you said, you're just a paycheck. I'm sick of begging you for your emotional support. Really - how hard is it to just hug and hold someone when they're frightened? You're one cold SOB, you know that?! I'm pretty sure I don't love you anymore... But my heart still says to try. I wish it would just stop beating. 

/RANT.

Thanks for the angry thread. I think I got out about 10% of my resentment here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

confused55 said:


> I'm disappointed and angry at myself for staying with someone who would cheat after 30 years of marriage.
> 
> I wonder who the heck I have become to continue on with him.


Not the person you would gladly be if you chose to dump him and find somebody more deserving of your attention.
Although you might not find a better choice immediately, you will NEVER find it in your present state.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

It is so hard to make that decision though...some people seem to make it and then never look back. My fear is making the decision to leave and then realizing it was a mistake..I acted too quickly, etc. How do you know if it is the right choice?

But then again..I tend to at times be wishy washy about major decisions and want lots of input, etc. from others.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

So is this helping you to vent and share your angers? Well it's worth a shot...I'm miserable either way...

I'm angry I can't figure out how to get myself back to the person I was before. 

I'm beyond angry I decided to sell my business the day after DDAY to help allow more time for R, yet NOW I am supposed to get excited about prospects of you opening your own company and be supportive.

Angry you took my reputation I worked so hard to build away from me.

Angry you told our best friends that you were no longer in love with me. I feel like I wasn't a good enough of a woman. In addition my friend is scared your habits will rub off on her H and that makes me even more angry.

Angry that every thought I have has now turned to resentment. 

Angry I hurt SO BAD.

Angry every second is consumed with paranoia of what "your" doing while we are apart.

Angry I never had to look at our children's phone calls, text and internet habits but I do a grown man.

Angry I can't trust one person in my life.

Angry you can't talk about this.

Angry you say you are going to read the help books and don't even pick them up.

OMG there are SO MANY MORE THINGS!!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

highwood said:


> It is so hard to make that decision though...some people seem to make it and then never look back. My fear is making the decision to leave and then realizing it was a mistake..I acted too quickly, etc. How do you know if it is the right choice?
> 
> But then again..I tend to at times be wishy washy about major decisions and want lots of input, etc. from others.


When I was close to calling it quits with my husband, I was close to throwing him out on his @ss. I, obviously, didn't do this. But when I was still thinking of it, I confided in a friend of mine. She said "you will know when it is the right time, IF it is the right time. The fact that you are unsure says you aren't ready. You will do it and never look back"... she did it. She moved on, eventually, and married again, and has three beautiful children. Not saying your life will be as hers, of course. But the point is you will know if that point comes. Mine went in the opposite direction hers did, and I'm glad. But I recognize that doesn't happen for everyone.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't get angry. It messes up your aim.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm angry, lonely (the situation abruptly changed after my last update, so much, that I just deleted the thread). Pissed, volatile (cant let anything slide), ready to f'in get into a fight that I wouldn't be able to win. Lacking confidence, I wasn't good enough, so doesn't every woman have the same lack of respect that she did. No smiles. Needing sex/affection from someone who actually wants me, instead of just blowing smoke. No REAL friends, in my local area. stuck here for some months until graduation. Can't stand that I lived under a lie and didn't know it. Where the hell did my youth go? WTF WTF WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ignored, unlovable, pissed off at myself for being such an idiot. Angry about being the faithful moron that had soo many opportunities when I was younger. Screw my moral compass, because it has only fvcked me over. FML
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seesaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Angry that she took away my beautiful, innocent and loving dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

im more angry at the %$#hole who propositioned WW.
i know thats not rational. i know WW is 1/2 to blame

believe it or not, ive mostly forgiven her, although im not sure i will ever go back to her.

this POS sent her a picture of racy sexy leather longerie and a come on
"would like to see you in this if things work out".

am i naive and living a sheltered life? really what POS would send this as an introduction (he never met her before).
i have never sent a come on like this to any woman in my life.
i respect women.
WW told me "oh everybody does that, i put him in his place and he apologized" really?????

can someone please tell me (sheltered life, remember) that this is really something that an ok type of guy would do? 

ive seen pictures of this guy. hes a pudgy, not handsome at all, so-so average looking dude who looks like hes trying to be cool 

every few days, my anger wells up so bad i want to get in the truck drive to where he is, wait for him, give him a quick chance to defend himself and beat the livin %$#IT out of this POS-lowlife-thinks hes cool-sorry-pathetic excuse for a two bit lover boy!!!!


problem is i tried to track his last name so i could pinpoint his location and couldnt do it.

i get back to my senses after about a half hour raging and realize i would riun my life too.

still...............


----------

